# 1st PRO Member Haulage



## Dominikanmorena (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Beauties... Afterwork i took a trip to the MAC store in SoHo N.Y.C. This was my first purchase as a PRO member!!!! I didnt go ALL out but im still satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fix +
MAC Wipes (not pictured)
Velvet Teddy l/s
Partial to Pink - Creemsheen 
Quad Compact
Satin Taupe e/s
All that Glitters e/s
Shroom e/s
Handwritten e/s
Sea & Sky e/s


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome haul!! Congrats on being a PRO member! Enjoy your lovely goodies!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice goodies you've got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats!!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanx ladies. I'm so excited to get my kit to where it needs to be.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Apr 15, 2010)

I love Partial to Pink <3


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2010)

great haul, enjoy!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nicce haul and congrats


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

congrats!  great haul!  i love seeing MAC goodies all gathered together =D


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy your haul!


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 17, 2010)

I love all your quad shadows!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Sea & Sky.


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful and congratulations!


----------



## tennischic09 (Apr 24, 2010)

lovely haul!


----------



## faetis (Apr 25, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

congrats on being pro member! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun with your new discounts


----------

